# Cruciate Ligament Surgery-post op and rehab



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/smoothblue/attach/jpg.gif

My 4 1/2 year old pit ruptured her cruciate ligament on her back leg, didn't know much about it until it happened but it seems quite common in pits. She wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary when it happened, running full speed but she came back with her leg limp not letting it touch the ground. I just want to post her post op status so that anyone else going through the recovery will have a guide line. Plus if anyone else has input on her recovery process please let me know. Thanks.

7/2 Surgery-dropped her off at vet @10am 
7/3 picked her up around 5, vet said it went well, she had a huge bandage covering her entire leg, paw and hip, Fentanyl patch on her other leg. very sedated, carried her out and into my place. 
7/4 still very sedated, no movement, carried her out to pee in the afternoon
7/5 just after midnight finally drank some water, during the day she was more responsive, wagged her tale a bit and even heard a little growl at the neighbors outside making noise. Carried her out to pee again and got her to eat a very small amount of chicken, won't look at dried dog food yet.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awww poor baby


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

poor baby! I had a few dogs have knee surgeries and it looks like the Fentanyl patch is the reason she is so calm. Dogs have different reactions to them and some get more sedate than others. My one dog had surgery on both back knees at different times and she always came home walking like surgery was nothing. My other dog was more like yours. It takes a few days to get into the swing of things and as the patch wears off she will come around. The hardest part is keeping them quiet when they think they feel fine. Good luck keep us posted on the recovery.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lady recently had knee surgery, and she came home bandage free. But before the surgery she had a splint and bandage for 2 weeks. Once she is feeling better she will probably chew the bandage out of boredom, what I did, after losing a splint lol, was I put a tube sock over the bandage, and sprayed with bitter apple. The tube sock also keeps the bandage clean. I also tied a plastic bag over the bandage when she went pee, because sometimes she stood in the puddle by accident as she went. Lady still limps slightly, and it has been 5+ weeks since surgery, but the dr says he thinks its in her head because she runs fine, and I catch her "forgetting to limp" very often. I just walk her alot, and play fetch a lot to make her forget her injury. Lady did not get a patch, she got painkillers I had to give her 2x a day.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Awe! Hope ur baby feels better soon!


----------



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

7/7 Loca finally ate her dry food!
7/9 she finally went #2!

She is doing much better, doesn't seem to be in any pain at all but seems to know not to put any pressure on her leg, at least while the bandage is on it. Back to the vet in two days for a checkup.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The bandage is most likely why she is not walking on it. She should be putting pressure on it now. Once the vet takes the bandage off I am sure she will try to use it. Thanks for the update, your a good owner that type of surgery takes dedication to the dog.


----------



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

Got the bandage taken off today, gnarly incision.


----------



## Steve3178 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well its been about 6 weeks since Locas surgery and she is doing much better. She is beginning to put pressure on her leg and is walking just fine, she is still pretty ginger on it though. Two more weeks I can start building up her muscle and hopefully soon get back to our walks!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Oct 1, 2009)

*TPLO surgery*

Our girl Daisy had the same surgery in March this year and she is 95% back to normal. She was lame a little longer than expected - we think she was irritated by the titanium plate. I blogged on it with photos here: Chronicles of a Carnivorous Las Vegan
She was in rehab on an underwater treadmill for about 6 weeks post surgery and it really helped!


----------

